# suggest a studio in Silicon Valley or the Bay Area?



## neutrino78x (Sep 3, 2018)

hi all....

So within the next year or so -- I'm still working on some financial and logistical issues in my life -- I'm looking to get back into martial arts classes, here in Silicon Valley. I won't go back to the studio where I went in high school for personal reasons that I won't get into here. But it was a good studio where we sparred at every session. Here's what I'm looking for:

-SPARRING (too many horror stories about studios where they don't spar!)

-traditional Chinese Martial Arts (I did Korean martial arts in high school...the emphasis on kicking was difficult for my body; I never had the flexibility in my legs)

-emphasis on hands, with low kicking. So probably southern CMA. 

I don't know if we're allowed to link directly to web sites on here. It might be considered advertising. But a couple of the studios I'm looking at are "Shaolin Kung Fu Zen" in San Jose and "Shaolin Warrior Arts", also in San Jose. Both claim to have instructors who have studied with Shaolin masters in China. 

Does anyone have experience with either studio? Do they spar there?

I was looking at Tandez Academy too, which will probably be a good place to go when I get ready to pursue Jeet Kune Do, which I'm interested in...but I want to continue with traditional martial arts first.  

--Brian


----------



## JR 137 (Sep 3, 2018)

There shouldn’t be any issues with links.  People do it all the time in this situation, and we typically ask for them in this situation also.

Visit as many schools as you can that fit your budget and schedule.  You’ll see what they do and don’t do.  Pick the best school for you.  Unless it’s some really out there style, the most important things are who’s teaching, how it’s being taught, and who you’ll train alongside.

I train in Seido Karate, so I’m a bit biased   I met several people from the Seido dojo in your neck of the woods, and they seemed like very good people.  Very good karateka too.  But I’ve never stepped foot into their dojo, so I don’t know exactly what they do on a day to day basis.  And what I or anyone else thinks is good doesn’t guarantee a good fit for you.

The only thing I can say for sure is they’re worth a visit.  It may be exactly what you’re looking for, or it may be way off.  Just like every other dojo, there’s only one way to find out.

Seido Karate of Northern California


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 4, 2018)

I took a look at the websites for those two Kung fu schools.  Often, when the teachers are coming from China and are heavy into wearing the Shaolin orange robes and such, they are teaching the Chinese government sanctioned Modern Wushu, which is more of a performance art and is not a traditional fighting method.  They may train really hard and are amazing athletes, but may not be teaching a truly viable combat method. It is a performance art based on the old fighting methods, but altered to be aesthetically pleasing to an audience, and disregarding quality fighting technique.  Modern Wushu was developed by the government in the 1950s. So research them carefully and find out what they are actually teaching.

I suggest you check out Wing Lam in Sunnyvale.  He is a traditional teacher, teaching Hung Ga, Wing Chun, Northern Shaolin, and Taiji, if memory is correct.  At least I know that he is teaching authentic combat methods and he has been teaching in the area since the 1960s.

He also has a martial arts supply store.  Contact them to find out what the teaching schedule is.


----------



## neutrino78x (Sep 4, 2018)

Flying Crane said:


> I took a look at the websites for those two Kung fu schools.  Often, when the teachers are coming from China and are heavy into wearing the Shaolin orange robes and such, they are teaching the Chinese government sanctioned Modern Wushu, which is more of a performance art and is not a traditional fighting method.  They may train really hard and are amazing athletes, but may not be teaching a truly viable combat method. It is a performance art based on the old fighting methods, but altered to be aesthetically pleasing to an audience, and disregarding quality fighting technique.  Modern Wushu was developed by the government in the 1950s. So research them carefully and find out what they are actually teaching.



hmm interesting. Indeed that is something I would want to avoid.



> I suggest you check out Wing Lam in Sunnyvale.  He is a traditional teacher, teaching Hung Ga, Wing Chun, Northern Shaolin, and Taiji, if memory is correct.  At least I know that he is teaching authentic combat methods and he has been teaching in the area since the 1960s.
> 
> He also has a martial arts supply store.  Contact them to find out what the teaching schedule is.



This sounds pretty good but reddit claims he passed away recently 
Sifu Kwong Wing Lam died today. Anyone who knew him have anything to say about him and his Kung Fu? Where does teaching via video fit in when comparing dying Chinese martial arts styles and compromising the quality of teaching? : kungfu

Respect to him and his lineage.


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 5, 2018)

neutrino78x said:


> hmm interesting. Indeed that is something I would want to avoid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wow, I did not know that.  Very unfortunate.

Well, I suspect he has had students who have gone on to become teachers as well so you might still get some good information.  I suspect that in the more recent years it was likely his students who were doing most of the teaching anyways.


----------



## yak sao (Sep 5, 2018)

Check out Bay Mountain Wing Tsun.
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjAAegQIARAB&usg=AOvVaw1kg4uRzvvkz7BnWM3AuJWZ


----------

